# Buyers Remorse & Recommendation



## KatyP (Oct 26, 2015)

With 5 kids in the house I don't get a lot of free time, so getting to make soap is something that I can't wait to do. I think about it all day long, just hoping that the little ones will take a long nap so I can get an uninterrupted hour in the kitchen. More often than not, I'm soaping once everyone else has gone to bed for the night. So imagine my excitement when I realized that I was going to have 2 entire hours to myself this weekend! I immediately ran out to my local Whole Foods for the EO that I needed for my project. And a couple more as long as I was there. My soaps turned out lovely, I'm very pleased. But... I just figured my costs and realized that I paid between $19 and $40 per ounce for those oils. :Kitten Love:  Oh Whole Foods, why do you take advantage of my in my weakness?! Time to plan ahead and learn some patience. So I need to start ordering my EOs before I need them, and buy in larger sizes (2-8 oz. is the range I find useful right now). Who is your favorite supplier, and why?


----------



## paillo (Oct 26, 2015)

I buy the bulk of my EOs on Ebay from here. http://stores.ebay.com/wfmed/

Extremely fast shipping, almost always the best prices I can find online, usually free shipping, and top-notch quality.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 26, 2015)

Camden grey. Minimum 20$ purchase and the eo's are top quality. Can buy small and large amounts and at a good price.


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 26, 2015)

I've been happy with the essential oils from soap making resource. You can do a lot with some good basic essential oils to blend. I was just reminded of this by a Rosemary / lavender bar.


----------



## doriettefarm (Oct 26, 2015)

Most of my EOs came from Camden-Grey or New Directions Aromatics but keep in mind NDA has a $100 minimum


----------



## KatyP (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks! So far I've ordered from Bramble Berry as well as Wholesale Supplies Plus. I had heard of Camden Grey, but the others are new too me. I'll check them out. I really like fast & free shipping!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 27, 2015)

Camden Grey, Liberty Naturals or New Directions. Liberty Naturals does not have a min unless it has changed since my last order.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 27, 2015)

I got my patch from MO and love it.  It's a good patch - nutty rather than dirty.  They have a pretty small selection of EOs though. The folded orange from BB is very nice too - sticks well.


----------



## vmakkers (Oct 27, 2015)

I purchase most of my EO's from Bulk Apothecary. They usually have a sale around thanksgiving/xmas.


----------



## leilaninoel (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm going to second www.soap-making-resource.com. 
I just discovered it and put in my first order a few weeks ago, and so far I've been really pleased. The products I have received have seemed very good quality, and their sales are sometimes crazy - I got in on a BOGO 16oz oil deal, which included jojoba oil! Totally nuts. The EOs I picked up included Grapefruit (Pink), lavendar, lemongrass, and eucalyptus. 

Their selection seems a little less robust compared to some other suppliers I've seen, and their website isn't very polished, but for what they do sell it seems like a good resource.


----------



## houseofwool (Nov 18, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I got my patch from MO and love it.  It's a good patch - nutty rather than dirty.  They have a pretty small selection of EOs though. The folded orange from BB is very nice too - sticks well.




Do you have a link for the patch?  I love BB's, but it is expensive.


----------



## Cactuslily (Nov 18, 2015)

What is a patch?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Nov 18, 2015)

patchouli  took me a moment when I read the original comment too


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 18, 2015)

Yup, it's patchouli.  I haven't price shopped for it so you probably can find it somewhere for a better price. I've only tried out a couple of patchouli EOs and this one smelled sooo much better. Here's the link: 

http://www.madoils.com/collections/essential-oils/products/patchouli-dark-indonesia


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 18, 2015)

I was looking to get more Indonesian Dark Patch and looked all over. The last time I purchased it was from a Co-op.  I ended up getting it from Fragrance Lab.  It was 49.00 plus shipping. She seems to have some really nice FO so thought I'd try the Patch. It smell really nice but I haven't had time to make soap with it as yet.


----------

